# My new puppy! (by Archie)



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your puppy is very very cute! I am very glad you have a playmate now Archie! I am not allowed to have one that lives with me, but I have lots of them who live in my Apt building! My Mom said she tried to think of a way to get passed the manager and sneak me in a TPoo.....but it just isn't possible so I have to be content with my friends just visiting.......... 
My Mom says your new sister looks like a little fox!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, Archie, congrats on your new puppy sister! Cleo is so cute! You know you're still your mommy's boy, but now you have a playmate, so it's all good  So happy for your family!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Archie- your new puppy is very cute. What an adorable face and i just love that bushy tail. Soon she will grow and be jumping and running right alongside you! Do keep us updated on how your relationship unfolds.

Archie's mom- congrats-she's a real, sweet looking pup!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats on your puppy Archie ! She is very cute, she looks like a silver fox !


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh Archie you have an adorable new little sister! But be sure to make your mom give you the best of everything still. You have a big job ahead of you teaching her everything she needs to know to be as good as you are. (but we know she wont be that good! your a Poodle!) 
Love Stella


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Your puppy is very very cute! I am very glad you have a playmate now Archie! I am not allowed to have one that lives with me, but I have lots of them who live in my Apt building! My Mom said she tried to think of a way to get passed the manager and sneak me in a TPoo.....but it just isn't possible so I have to be content with my friends just visiting..........
> My Mom says your new sister looks like a little fox!!!



Molly, anytime you want to borrow Misha, just let me know! lol You could play with her and send her back when you are through!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Archie, your puppy looks like a little fox.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I told Cleo you think she's cute, and she said "MINE" and then she said "PLAYTIME!" and then we wrestled until she fell asleep. So I think in puppy that means she's happy.

I do think she looks like a little gray fox, which is much much better than a squirrel. Being a big brother is going to be fun!

(PS from Archie's mom: Thanks, everybody! We're excited!)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Cute!!! New puppies are so fun!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oooooo...What a cute sister you have there Archie! A Corkeesh! She's going to be a lot of fun for you, I can already tell. You're such a good lad to share your bed and things with her. Maybe you can teach her how fun chasing a ball can be once she gets use to her new digs. She may not have curly hair, but she sure has nice, thick hair. Hope everything settles in nicely for you all. Congrats!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if you are going to be a very good big brother, Archie, and it will be fun to have a little sister to play with. How kind of you to let her share your stuff, even your best chews!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Your new little sister is almost as cute as you, Archie! I hope you guys get to play for years and years and years together. 

-Bug and the gang


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What an adorable puppy to have found at the shelter! Congratulations!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations, Archie!! You have a cute new little sis !! Yay! Sounds like you are already a very good big brother.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

What a precious baby! I would have guessed German shepherd/dachshund.


----------

